# So I found a new toy to play with... Crappy night vision!



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone seen the eyeclops crap? The cheapo 'night vision' goggles that work, but only for 50 feet?

http://eyeclopsnightvision.com/

So I um... ended up getting a pair off ebay, just for the Splinter Cell cosplay capabilities this brings...



















I don't think words can describe the trajedy here...


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Zellio said:


> I don't think words can describe the trajedy here...


"Tweaker" comes to mind.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks good on yea,i could use something like that when coyote's come invade the trash on Wednesday night but i wonder if i can see though it to shoot them.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

FYI: those are not "authentical" night vision glasses if they require LEDs for illumination.

(PS - your pics are way too big for my screen)


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> FYI: those are not "authentical" night vision glasses if they require LEDs for illumination.
> 
> (PS - your pics are way too big for my screen)


I realize this... Which is why I said 'crappy night vision' 

I don't feel like spending $500+ for night vision... Not for a splinter cell cosplay outfit at least :nono2:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to regret this, but here goes.
What exactly is Splinter Cell cosplay?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Now you've done it.  I have no idea either.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to regret this, but here goes.
> What exactly is Splinter Cell cosplay?


He wants to dress up like Sam Fisher from the video game Splinter Cell...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Zellio said:


> I realize this... Which is why I said 'crappy night vision'
> 
> I don't feel like spending $500+ for night vision... Not for a splinter cell cosplay outfit at least :nono2:


Understood.

BTW, in your publicly-accessible online photo album, I couldn't help but notice the pic of the lovely mouse pads, and the novel keyboard rest as well. Is she a friend of yours? :grin:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

ncxcstud said:


> He wants to dress up like Sam Fisher from the video game Splinter Cell...


I did a GIS and found some results.
Do they go out in public like this, or is like a convention type of thing?

If it's a convention, I get it.
If they went out in public like that around here, they'd almost certainly be shot or arrested, or both. :eek2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> I did a GIS and found some results.
> Do they go out in public like this, or is like a convention type of thing?
> 
> If it's a convention, I get it.
> If they went out in public like that around here, they'd almost certainly be shot or arrested, or both. :eek2:


Go out in public? Clearly you don't know them.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Go out in public? Clearly you don't know them.


:lol::lol:


----------

